

Systems Software Research is Irrelevant - Rob Pike - shinnok
http://www.herpolhode.com/rob/utah2000.pdf

======
castilhor2
most m$ products are not research but commercial. and software evolved a lot.
(scala, node and also c++). maybe computer research has cooled, but it also
depends on basis research on physics.

